# I made a 12 feet diameter powerful wind turbine and generated electricity using motor from old printer



## Homemade Projects (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi friends, 
In this video, I am showing step by step, how to make a very simple DIY homemade wind turbine, for harnessing of renewable wind energy source. A 12 feet diameter powerful wind turbine is made, using blades cut from 10 inch diameter PVC pipe. This wind turbine is very simple to make & uses cheap & commonly available items. The generator for the wind turbine is made using a stepper motor taken from an old printer. 

The wind turbine is generating 12V DC even for moderate wind velocity. The wind turbine is generating adequate power to run emergency LED light and small blower fans. 
My future plan is to connect the generator output to a voltage regulator and connect to battery for charging it. This will allow the stored electricity to be used during any time and to power my home equipments. I am also planning to make a custom made powerful generator and connect to the wind turbine for generating more output power.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You don’t use a normal voltage regulator with wind turbines. You use a charge controller designed for wind turbines. It acts as a battery charger and will also divert any excess energy generated to a dump load. The dump load needs to be sized to take the entire output of the turbine when the battery is fully charged.


----------



## Homemade Projects (Nov 15, 2020)

Oso954 said:


> You don’t use a normal voltage regulator with wind turbines. You use a charge controller designed for wind turbines. It acts as a battery charger and will also divert any excess energy generated to a dump load. The dump load needs to be sized to take the entire output of the turbine when the battery is fully charged.


Okay. Thank you for the information..👍


----------



## User02 (Sep 17, 2015)

A 12 foot diameter rotor should be able to drive something significantly larger than that ridiculously tiny printer motor.. way way larger. Like something in the rough neighborhood of 2000 to 3000 watts. 

Stick a treadmill motor on there and drive it with a belt and pulley system. 

You also want to get it up above the trees.. turbulent wind flow is horrible for power generation.


----------



## Homemade Projects (Nov 15, 2020)

Ya..you are absolutely right. I am planning to make a powerful custom made generator which can generate 2-3 kW of power and will couple to the wind turbine. I am planning this as a future upgradation..


----------



## Homemade Projects (Nov 15, 2020)

Jane C. Rayl said:


> Good work!


Thank you 🙂


----------



## Scaredrabbit (Jun 10, 2021)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Homemade Projects (Nov 15, 2020)

Scaredrabbit said:


> Cool stuff.


Thank you..🙂


----------

